# 4 july wraps



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang, beautiful work man!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Maltese Cross...? Colors came out nice.....Good Job....


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*4 july #2*

:thumbsup:


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*4 july #3*

:thumbsup:


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

You gone part with em,or just tease us ???? LOL great work man !!!


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

i think he told me this one is for sale for 175


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*July#4*

:whip:


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

cool let me know..


----------



## Moparbryan67 (Apr 12, 2008)

This is a very nice king/ling rod. I talked to him yesterday and it is $175 .Pm Javier or me if anyone wants.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

It sure is !!!! I'm picking it up Friday LOL !!!!!


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

4Th of july rod is sold ..pompano67 is picking up friday


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Great job!!!! Looks awesome !!! Thanks again...I'll do my best to blow it up lol...


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

rod is sold ..pompano67....thank you


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

pompano67 said:


> Great job!!!! Looks awesome !!! Thanks again...I'll do my best to blow it up lol...


Tarpon test??!!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Man wouldn't that be sweet? I'm thinking wahoo,cobia,volvo.....haha...


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

how many hrs you got in that bad boy?


----------

